# Websites that make one 'Twitch'



## KenpoTess (May 6, 2004)

Ok.. Here is where you can list websites that are just way out there... or  are so strange they just make you twitch..

Remember this is a family oriented forum so keep things clean and rated accordingly 

I found this one today.. 

The Childhood Goat Trauma Foundation 

I give it a full 'Twitch' on the twitch scale


----------



## KenpoTess (May 6, 2004)

This one gets a double twitch 

Everybody measures up 

and a snort too


----------



## theletch1 (May 6, 2004)

Seems like the folks that run the second site should probably get together with the folks from the first site.  Must have been some trauma somewhere along the line and a "petting zoo" tied in with the second site is too good a joke to pass up. :uhyeah:


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 6, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> This one gets a double twitch
> 
> Everybody measures up
> 
> and a snort too


OK thats just weird. Its reminisant of the Physical graffitti album cover, only more hetero.
Sean


----------



## Nightingale (May 6, 2004)

hehe. that's easy.

www.pixyland.org.


----------



## Aikikitty (May 6, 2004)

Nightingale said:
			
		

> hehe. that's easy.
> 
> www.pixyland.org.




LOL!  I remember seeing this before!  It calls for one big... 

TWITCH!!!!!!

I see he added a new "looking for a special girl" section.  >shudder<

Robyn  :asian:


----------



## dearnis.com (May 6, 2004)

every day life gets a little more odd.....


----------



## c2kenpo (May 6, 2004)

dearnis.com said:
			
		

> every day life gets a little more odd.....



And I find myself becoming just as odd to those around as they are to me:uhyeah: 

I have 2-3 but can't remember the addy's I"ll post them when I find them again.

David Gunzburg


----------



## OUMoose (May 7, 2004)

All I have to say is...  Fear the Bananaphone!!!


and if that wasn't bad enough...

RETURN of Bananaphone!!


 :idunno:


----------



## KenpoTess (May 7, 2004)

uhhhh.... why?
Purse for $11000 plus 

How ridiculous~!


----------



## KenpoTess (May 7, 2004)

oh rats.. he took the return one off cuz he's running out of bandwidth.. mayhaps we should have a fund raiser *snorts~!!!




			
				OUMoose said:
			
		

> All I have to say is...  Fear the Bananaphone!!!
> 
> 
> and if that wasn't bad enough...
> ...


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 7, 2004)

Alright, I was going to spare you, but this one will make you shiver a bit. I know about it only because there is a secret underground of people suggesting this site to others so that it would become somehow... er... popular. Well here it goes enjoy,(www.hamsterdance.com)
Sean


----------



## Ceicei (May 7, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> uhhhh.... why?
> Purse for $11000 plus
> 
> How ridiculous~!


What woman would drop that much change for one like that?

- Ceicei


----------



## Ceicei (May 7, 2004)

Touch'O'Death said:
			
		

> Alright, I was going to spare you, but this one will make you shiver a bit. I know about it only because there is a secret underground of people suggesting this site to others so that it would become somehow... er... popular. Well here it goes enjoy,(www.hamsterdance.com)
> Sean


If you see the cartoon picture of Hado Hampster on that website, she is wearing a yin/yang necklace...

- Ceicei


----------



## Zoran (May 7, 2004)

The Flat Earth Society - Please don't fall off.

http://directory.google.com/Top/Society/People/Otherkin/ - People who think they are other than human.


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 7, 2004)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> If you see the cartoon picture of Hado Hampster on that website, she is wearing a yin/yang necklace...
> 
> - Ceicei


I just played the vid for my baby and she cried every time the song ended. Luckley its on a continuous loop (aaaahhhhhhhhhhHHHHHH!)
Sean


----------



## Gary Crawford (May 7, 2004)

This one might cause ya'll to do more twitch    *Url deleted as it links to sites unappropriate for a 'G' Rated audience*


Mod. Note. 
Please, keep the conversation and links to a kid-safe level.


Thanks 

~Tess 
~MT Mod


----------



## 7starmantis (May 28, 2004)

I expect to hear the results of everyones test!!

Insanity Test
http://www.knplogic.co.uk/are_u_mad.html

7sm


----------



## MA-Caver (May 28, 2004)

Touch'O'Death said:
			
		

> OK thats just weird. Its reminisant of the Physical graffitti album cover, only more hetero.
> Sean



You're thinking of Sticky Fingers by the Rolling Stones where they had a (working) zipper on the cover of the original vinyl album


----------



## MA-Caver (May 28, 2004)

This one won't make you twitch but be sure to have the volume up... it's kinda... LOW...  :uhyeah: http://www.richstevens.com/NAKED.swf


----------



## phlaw (May 28, 2004)

http://www.geocities.com/SoHo/3463/


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 28, 2004)

MACaver said:
			
		

> You're thinking of Sticky Fingers by the Rolling Stones where they had a (working) zipper on the cover of the original vinyl album


No I wasn't, just look in one of the windows, where you will find a picture similar to what Tess posted except its two men.
Thank you
Sean


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 28, 2004)

MACaver said:
			
		

> This one won't make you twitch but be sure to have the volume up... it's kinda... LOW...  :uhyeah: http://www.richstevens.com/NAKED.swf


Very funny!


----------



## Rick Wade (May 28, 2004)

OUMoose said:
			
		

> All I have to say is...  Fear the Bananaphone!!!
> 
> 
> and if that wasn't bad enough...
> ...



Step away from the phone..   It scares me.

Rick runs and hides.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 15, 2004)

nuff said on _this_ one... http://www.feargod.net/fluff.html


----------



## Elizium (Jun 20, 2004)

The Opal Dragon said:
			
		

> LOL! I remember seeing this before! It calls for one big...
> 
> TWITCH!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Oh no he found some friends.


----------



## Elizium (Jun 20, 2004)

http://www.timecube.com/


I think someone should tell him about the <P> and <BR> codes for HTML.


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 18, 2005)

Umm well okay but who's the poor smuck that has to put it on him?? Web page here. Hey do they have a canine viagra?


----------



## Elizium (Sep 19, 2005)

Well, they could use that in Washington State.  But the thing is, who would go to such lengths to actually do it?


http://www.private-eye.co.uk/content/showitem.cfm/issue.1141/section.fow

Yes it is a true story.  It will disappear in a week or so as another magazine comes out.


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 19, 2005)

Elizium said:
			
		

> Well, they could use that in Washington State.  But the thing is, who would go to such lengths to actually do it?
> 
> 
> http://www.private-eye.co.uk/content/showitem.cfm/issue.1141/section.fow
> ...


 Ick.  I've been through Enumclaw - didn't dare roll down my window or stop.  I'll make a note next time to avoid the area completely in my travels.


----------



## Satt (Sep 19, 2005)

www.zombo.com 

Watch it as long as you can... :idunno:


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 19, 2005)

:erg:I am welcome ... at Zombo.com:erg:


----------



## Lisa (Sep 19, 2005)

Satt said:
			
		

> www.zombo.com
> 
> Watch it as long as you can... :idunno:



I became very angered and annoyed at Zombo.com... :erg:


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 19, 2005)

We have been visiting Zombo for a long time at work... 


there is an automated billboard outside Ballys in Las Vegas that makes anouncements that sounds like zombo.com


----------



## BrandiJo (Sep 19, 2005)

ok zombo thing is just weird


----------



## Xequat (Sep 19, 2005)

http://scoobyorleans.ytmnd.com/

http://yourethemannowdog.com/


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 23, 2005)

http://www.eviltree.de/zoomquilt/zoom.htm

*blinks*


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 23, 2005)

http://members.cox.net/crandall11/money/shirt/

I absolutely refuse to try this


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 23, 2005)

http://www.lares.dti.ne.jp/~yugo/storage/monocrafts_ver3/03/hand.swf


I'm still hmmming..


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 23, 2005)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> http://members.cox.net/crandall11/money/shirt/
> 
> I absolutely refuse to try this


I did it! That rocks!

I wonder if I can sell Oragami $1 bill shirts on ebay for 5 bucks each???


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 23, 2005)

If anyone can sell them on Ebay, it would have to be you John ~!!   Congrats heheee~!!


----------

